# Speeding Law



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If you get caught driving 50km/h over than the normal speed, you will get your vehicle, and licence seize at the roadside.

Here is my question, what if...

What if the police caught me speeding in Ontario, but I stopped my vechicle in Manitoba?

or

What if the police caught me speeding in Manitoba, and I stopped in Ontario?

Does the same law applies? or something else?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

well, ontario police would be out of their jurisdiction in another province, and not be able to stop you per se, but technically i think they could issue a warrant and you would be arrested next time you came back into ontario. right?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

AFAIK we don't have the same limits of jurisdiction as they do in the States. If you cross a state line there you are "safe"...not so up here.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Dunno about jurisdiction, but in Northern Ontario, aren't most of the police RCMP anyways?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

RCMP covers most of the areas that don't have sub forces. ON is covered by OPP I think. Que has a prov force, not sure who else, but the rest are RCMP so they have you covered Canada wide. Not sure if they can overlap OPP and Metro forces buy I'm not going to test it out.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

IIRC, toronto police have no jurisdiction on our 400 series highways. OPP are the big guns on there


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> IIRC, toronto police have no jurisdiction on our 400 series highways. OPP are the big guns on there


This is true to a point - if a Toronto or York Region police officer sees someone on the 400 series highways that is GROSSLY breaking the laws, they are required to pursue you - and while doing so, put a call into dispatch who will then call OPP.

I believe the same rule applies for cross border jurisdictions.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

bigfishy said:


> If you get caught driving 50km/h over than the normal speed, you will get your vehicle, and licence seize at the roadside.
> 
> Here is my question, what if...
> 
> ...


doesn't matter where you stop in canada I believe, besides it's where you got radar'd doing 50+km over.... where you broke the law, not where they get you - and you radar'd you etc..

I don't think there's much RCMP force in ontario, maybe the north north (above highway 11 - way north of timmins, towards polar bear park) Mostly OPP here


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> I don't think there's much RCMP force in ontario, maybe the north north (above highway 11 - way north of timmins, towards polar bear park) Mostly OPP here


17 (crossing Manitoba-Ontario) is north of 11 

Anyway - doing 50 over up there you're not likely to get caught. Except maybe by a moose, and they tend not to take many excuses.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> 17 (crossing Manitoba-Ontario) is north of 11
> 
> Anyway - doing 50 over up there you're not likely to get caught. Except maybe by a moose, and they tend not to take many excuses.


No kidding! I was in calgary on a road trip, and a few hundred kms before i returned to the airport, my rental car was devastated by a deer! That deer was like, "I'll teach that guy to rent a Versa!"


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> I don't think there's much RCMP force in ontario, maybe the north north (above highway 11 - way north of timmins, towards polar bear park) Mostly OPP here


Ottawa is full of RCMP.

And like someone else mentioned, the appropriate authorities will be called in while you are pursued to make the arrest.

As for crossing boarders, I do believe RCMP has no issues arresting you on either side.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Heh, funny.

Anyway, Toronto Police can pursue but not arrest outside of the metro. OPP can arrest anywhere in Ontario but not the other provinces. Again they can still tail you until the other jurisdiction officers takes over.
RCMP can arrest anywhere in Canada.
There are plenty of RCMP, but rarely seen in down town. Usually the suburbs and township.
If you exceed 50 km over the limit in the other provinces, you don't get your car impounded unless the other province have a similar rule. But I think only Ontario and maybe BC have this law. If you break the same law in Ontario jurisdiction, then you will fall under the Ontario law which will get your car impounded.
Going back to your scenario. If you over speed in Ontario and go over to Manitoba, then only an RCMP can ticket you. Otherwise, it should be easy to fight it off. They might still give you the ticket though. But it won't stick. An OPP aren't supposed to give tickets outside of Ontario and a Manitoba provincial police aren't supposed to ticket you for an offence commited in Ontario.
I think that's how it goes, but you'd better check with a lawyer. There may be other exceptions that we normally aren't aware of.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

gucci17 said:


> Ottawa is full of RCMP...


You mean those guys sitting on horses? I won't worry about getting caught for speeding from these guys 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, funny.
> 
> Anyway, Toronto Police can pursue but not arrest outside of the metro. OPP can arrest anywhere in Ontario but not the other provinces. Again they can still tail you until the other jurisdiction officers takes over.
> RCMP can arrest anywhere in Canada.
> ...


ok ok! 

Highway 11 here I come!!!! LOL! 

This weekend dream.....


----------

